# Good article for trail beginners/wannabes like me



## MaryMary (Nov 7, 2010)

Virginia Equestrian.com

Ran across this today. My horse knows how to do a lot of these things, but it will be fun to work on them knowing they will come in handy on a trail ride some day. I am especially keen to practice leading over obstacles at home. I ride English, so that's not something we normally do.


----------



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

Looks like a great article...certainly something for us all to think about! I don't have time to read the whole thing at the moment, but I look forward to coming back and reading later!


----------



## MethowHorses25 (Mar 29, 2011)

Wow! Cool article!! It'll help me a lot with teaching my horse! Thanks for the helpful link!


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Good info -thanks


----------



## glitterhorse (Mar 20, 2011)

it helped a lot!


----------

